

GED VIZ: An HTML5 tool for visualizing economic relations - molily
http://9elements.com/io/index.php/ged-viz-data-visualization/

======
Torn
KeyLines ([http://keylines.com/](http://keylines.com/)) is in the same space,
it's a framework for building network graph visualisations, not just those
economic breakdown charts. It's got a great API and team behind it - they're
based in Cambridge, UK.

It's built on HTML5 Canvas, and has fallbacks using Flash, etc. for older
browsers.

------
orlandob
EconViz ([http://www.econviz.org](http://www.econviz.org)) uses visuals to
describe the circular flow of income through modern monetary systems (meaning
non-EURO countries).

It's based off the work of MMT (modern monetary theory) scholars such as
Warren Mosler (Recently profiled in NYTimes:
[http://nyti.ms/10DglvK](http://nyti.ms/10DglvK)) and Bill Mitchell
([http://bilbo.economicoutlook.net/blog/](http://bilbo.economicoutlook.net/blog/)).

------
molily
For those interested, we’ve posted a follow-up with more info on the technical
implementation: [http://9elements.com/io/index.php/ged-viz-making-
of/](http://9elements.com/io/index.php/ged-viz-making-of/)

------
worldsayshi
Made me think of this:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QI1iuAvTKE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QI1iuAvTKE)

------
RockyMcNuts
Could benefit from arrows indicating direction.

